# Passed Everything First Round!!



## CPG (May 21, 2008)

Got is all done.

Class exams passed first time
State / NREMT Practicals: Passed all three first time

NREMT Test:  PASSED First time!!

I have an interview  on Thursday with an Ambulance Serivce!!


----------



## C2F2Girl (May 22, 2008)

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## CPG (May 22, 2008)

Thanks!! I will get you all know as soon as I know.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

have fun! congrats on the first try for everything...now forget everything you learned in the book...and you will do just fine in the field.


----------



## tydek07 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Job, congrats


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats! I keep hearing from all the veterans that you really learn to become an EMT once you start in the field.


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Jul 3, 2008)

You Must apply your book knowledge with a lot of street knowledge. This seems to work best for me.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats!

That's a really quick turnaround time.  Out state license takes at least 4 business days to process and can take up to 3 weeks!


----------

